# Drinking & Drugs @ Anthrocon???



## 808 MAFIA (Sep 6, 2014)

Are the majority of people their sober? I heard most people are walking around fucked up in their fursuits and shit. Can I walk around with a styrofoam cup filled with drank? Would security give me shit if I was walking around, blood shot eyes, lookin like Mr. Meyagi? Or if I was sweatin' bullets rollin' off a doubled stacked Thizzle?  Isn't anthrocon just like a huge party. Lol I'm planning on going next year with a few friends who are also gunna turn up with me. Just want to know what to expect. 

Do you get fucked up at cons?


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2014)

I imagine any drugs, other than perhaps alcohol, are definite no-nos.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 6, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


>



says the fox with an energy drink in his hand


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 7, 2014)

Alcohol! Pot! Acid! Do em all!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 7, 2014)

Pretty much. It would be pretty boring and socially awkward if it were just a bunch of yiffy nerds getting together just to discuss animals and art. The alcohol (and other stuff) help to take the edge of a little and make it more fun so to speak...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 7, 2014)

I see furcons as one big ass party pretty much. A party with hundreds of fursuiters and all that junk. Anyway I fursuit all the time drunk, as long as your not blackout drunk its super fun cuz most other fursuits I hang out with are also buzzed. We always have so much fun doing all the silly things we do while in suit. We get away with it most of the time cuz we have fursuits. Wearing a fursuit at furcons is basically diplomatic immunity,  especially if its a badass one like mine.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 7, 2014)

Personally I don't drink ever, so of course I don't drink at cons. I don't suggest to people to not knock back a few drinks to loosen up if that's their kind of thing. However I strongly advise that you not over-do it. Getting shit-faced drunk at a con can end really badly. I still remember one year at Anthrocon, I was heading back from the con with my people to the hotel. We were unlucky that year in that we had to go with a less desirable hotel that is further away (it's not less desirable for the walk, but for other reasons). Anyway, while there we came across this dude who was literally drunk out of his mind. I don't quite remember how we first found him but I think he was hiding behind some stone low wall or something. Suddenly he got up and by the time we saw his badge that confirmed (yeah this guy is a furry) he bolted out into oncoming traffic.....and I still don't understand how that dude didn't get hit.

Then he dove into another area of concrete on the other side and we rushed to try to get to him when the light changed. Then when we caught up he ran off again, straight into traffic again. When we did catch up to him we convinced him to calm down and come with us. We did manage to get him to throw out a room number and delivered him there. He collapsed into the room when they all woke up and answered the door. I shudder to think would have happened if we didn't find him. That third traffic area? He might not have survived that.

That's just the tip of my experiences with people who make no attempt to control their intake. I've come really close to having fursuiters cut out of their suits after going unresponsive flat on their back. Point is, have fun but don't over-do it. Plus over-doing it tends to wear down your immune system anyway and opens you up to con-crud.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 8, 2014)

^ That dude was shitfaced on drugs not just alcohol

probably


----------



## Aetius (Sep 8, 2014)

Who the fuck does furcons sober?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2014)

Most of the people at cons get drunk at night and overdo it.
If you have a drink, do not over do it and know your limits. A lot of furries binge on drinking too much and create potential accidents in and out of fursuit. 
And make sure you eat a good meal before you do.



Kitsune Cross said:


> ^ That dude was shitfaced on drugs not just alcohol
> 
> probably



he was drunk. Trust me.
How do I know? i was the motherfucker that saved his ass from getting hit. >:V

I also had another experience which needed a dire rescue and calling one of the lazy-son-of-a-bitch Dorsai a fucking twat because I needed him to call con OPs where they had medics on duty when a fursuiter going through heat exhaustion after drinking nearly his weight in bacardi passed out.

I never ran so fast under four minutes in my life to save him because the dorsai was too fucking stupid to respond when there was an emergency. And the staff for the headless lounge did not have a radio until a few hours later.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 8, 2014)

Aetius said:


> Who the fuck does furcons sober?



Exactly. Honestly, how can anyone of sound mind (lol) attend that much weirdness and be sober? I know I couldn't!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2014)

You'd think drinking in fursuit would be something furries would be keen to avoid. Imagine puking while wearing a suit head.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You'd think drinking in fursuit would be something furries would be keen to avoid. Imagine puking while wearing a suit head.



It has happened before on occasion. You buy a 1.5K suit and have a camelpack filled with Vodka? You are going to have a bad time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2014)

Unhappy times for them. :c


----------



## 808 MAFIA (Sep 8, 2014)

Anthrocon 2015, if you see a dude about 6ft4 with a sleeve on left arm, all seeing eye on hand, he'll probably have dime sized pupils and be sweatin a lil bit and be overly friendly but if you want you can ask him a question and he will be happy to help you out í ½í¸‰í ½í¸í ½í¸±í ½í¸…


----------



## Misomie (Sep 16, 2014)

At an anime con I'm pretty sure this dude was on something because he just kept staring at my nekomimi ears. not even normal staring but obsessive staring like they were magic. 

Also being on anything while fursuiting is one of the stupidest things you could do in a fursuit. Also drunk people at cons is a reason people often have handlers.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Sep 16, 2014)

I've seen some people that were pretty messed up at cons before. There worst was a guy on the dance floor at the last TFF one night that really got into something. From twenty yards away, I could see his eyes were messed up and all he couldn't even stand up straight. 

Frankly, I don't get it. If I'm paying the to go and have fun, why would I get myself messed up when I can do that at home with less risk of getting arrested or in the hospital? But then again as Mr. Fox suggested, I'm not of sound mind. 

When I'm surrounded by a lot of strange people, I prefer to keep my wits about me. The closest I've ever been to being schnockered at something was when I got touch of heat exhaustion at Lillie's War. While this did make that night's game of Cards Against Humanity very interesting and people got a kick out of when I did a pole dance around the tent pole, I would rather not repeat it.


----------



## Drakonman (Sep 23, 2014)

Iv seen people hit acid at conventions. This isn't anything new. This happens all the time. People are there to party and that is how they party.


----------



## shteev (Sep 23, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> Exactly. Honestly, how can anyone of sound mind (lol) attend that much weirdness and be sober? I know I couldn't!





ArmorcladCoyote said:


> Frankly, I don't get it. If I'm paying the to go and have fun, why would I get myself messed up when I can do that at home with less risk of getting arrested or in the hospital? But then again as Mr. Fox suggested, I'm not of sound mind.



Everyone's got their ways to handle social gatherings. Some like to get their drank on, others prefer to stay sober. As long as people stay within their limits and don't do anything excessively illegal (namely durgz) I don't see why people who do/don't drink at events like these need to be contrasted, because, at that point, everyone's within bounds and at the convention to have a good time.


----------



## Troj (Sep 23, 2014)

Aetius said:


> Who the fuck does furcons sober?



Yo.

I had two drinks at a room party at BLFC, and that was the extent of that.

Drinks often make me feel woozy and fuzzy in a way I don't really like, and when I'm at a furcon, I'm already sleep-deprived, over-stimulated, and privacy-deprived, so I don't need to add to that feeling.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 24, 2014)

Aetius said:


> Who the fuck does furcons sober?



I was planning to go to one in England in a year or so.....I'm underage to drink so ._.


----------



## Student (Sep 24, 2014)

Aetius said:


> Who the fuck does furcons sober?



I'm a teetotaler and I went to AC this year, and I still had a great time


----------



## Whines (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't see the point of drugs at cons, they're surreal enough already!

I'm probably a bad person for thinking that someone vomiting inside their fursuit because of heavy drinking would be hilarious, but I do. *wag*


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Oct 3, 2014)

shteev said:


> Everyone's got their ways to handle social gatherings. Some like to get their drank on, others prefer to stay sober. As long as people stay within their limits and don't do anything excessively illegal (namely durgz) I don't see why people who do/don't drink at events like these need to be contrasted, because, at that point, everyone's within bounds and at the convention to have a good time.



Don't get me wrong. I have no problem with people as long as they keep it withing their limits and the legal limits. I may not understand why they like to do it, it's their choice and as long as they don't try to force it on me I don't care.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 3, 2014)

I admit that I have yet to go to a con but attending different cons of varying interests I just now say, "to each his own, as long as they're not bothering anyone."


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Whines said:


> I'm probably a bad person for thinking that someone vomiting inside their fursuit because of heavy drinking would be hilarious, but I do. *wag*



funny indeed. in fact hilarious. maybe feel a bit sorry for them.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 3, 2014)

Considering the above comment. Is it like a real actual no no to take the head off while not in the headless area or something?

Oh BTW, if it really equates to the party style some furs here mention. I need to get my Visa sorted ASAP.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

First rule of fursuiting, if you're fucking plastered don't suit.

And the whole taking your head off thing is a bunch of bullshit. I take mine off all the time. And anyone that dares say the term "you're breaking the magic" gets a footpaw in the nuts.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 3, 2014)

Not allowing drugs and alcohol in furcons are cruel and uncalled for


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 3, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> And the whole taking your head off thing is a bunch of bullshit. I take mine off all the time. And anyone that dares say the term "you're breaking the magic" gets a footpaw in the nuts.



But think of the children! D: Little buggers will be traumatized. XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

Fuck the children. Shouldn't be there in the first place.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 3, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Fuck the children. Shouldn't be there in the first place.



>Kids shouldn't be furries

I'm doing my best to convert my nephew into a furry.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 3, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Fuck the children. Shouldn't be there in the first place.



I was mostly joking but yeah, a furry convention probably isn't the best place for children, lol.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 3, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Fuck the children. Shouldn't be there in the first place.



There's kids at anthrocon? 

Fukit... Pulling back my visa.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 3, 2014)

But then again we still have the internet which is (in my opinion) more toxic than furcons

I heard you can buy molly on the internet


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

Accretion said:


> There's kids at anthrocon?
> 
> Fukit... Pulling back my visa.


Yeah, theres kids at all furcons. I've knocked over a few toddlers while suiting. The first couple times I felt bad,  after that I started getting annoyed as fuck.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 3, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Yeah, I've knocked over a few while suiting.



who can blame them? I'm sure they love stuff animals.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 3, 2014)

Needs to start my own con... Afrifurcon.

No U18.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> who can blame them? I'm sure they love stuff animals.


I don't mind kids at cons,  its the fucking parents that let them run loose without supervision that I want to clobber with a dragon dildo.



Accretion said:


> Needs to start my own con... Afrifurcon.
> 
> No U18.


If there's a furcon in Russia anything is possible.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 3, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> If there's a furcon in Russia anything is possible.



Population count is always a factor. Although I personally know around 30 furs just in CT. AKA actually met 30 furries at arranged drinking sessions.

On topic though. I'm sorry but seeing that alcohol is sold at such a venue I can't see the problem. Basically sounds like one giant party, and I love those. The kids thing is weird though. Why the hell do they let them enter a zone like that in the first place?

Edit: Grammar is messed up cause 5:04 AM and drunk.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

CT? WUT DAT?


----------



## Inpw (Oct 3, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> CT? WUT DAT?



Oh, sorry. Cape-Town.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

Ooooooooh, gotcha.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 3, 2014)

From the top of that mountain.

Had to do it cause it's the best thing ever and I'm originally from Johannesburg, blerg. 

Anyway don't want to veer of topic too much so back to my last post:



Accretion said:


> On topic though. I'm sorry but seeing that alcohol is sold at such a venue I can't see the problem. Basically sounds like one giant party, and I love those. The kids thing is weird though. Why the hell do they let them enter a zone like that in the first place?
> 
> Edit: Grammar is messed up cause 5:04 AM and drunk.


----------



## PantherGus (Oct 11, 2014)

How many of you fine folk am I going to find blitzed off your ass at AC next year?


----------



## Selachi (Oct 11, 2014)

PantherGus said:


> How many of you fine folk am I going to find blitzed off your ass at AC next year?


Big part of why I've decided to go actually lol.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 12, 2014)

Hmm, Unless there's actual people I'd like to meet there, you guys make me feel like I'd never want to go to an Anthrocon thing ever in my life. Not only is going there in the first place something a bit out of my comfort zone, but being around high and drunk people make me beyond uncomfortable. 
Where has the innocence of furfags gone?! (if there ever was any) :?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 12, 2014)

Kleric said:


> Where has the innocence of furfags gone?! (if there ever was any) :?



Innocent and furry together is an oxymoron. If it ever did exist its long lost in an ocean of dog dicks and digimon diaper porn. Alliteration is fun. V:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 12, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Innocent and furry together is an oxymoron. If it ever did exist its long lost in an ocean of dog dicks and digimon diaper porn. Alliteration is fun. V:



We only have ourselves to blame for that. Seriously I would like to shake my hands to whoever cropped up this fandom.

Maybe we can point our finger to walt disney

[video=youtube;G7VrxCJY2YQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7VrxCJY2YQ[/video][/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt Conner (Oct 12, 2014)

lol, of course drugs and probably public intoxication in general are "not allowed" at any convention. You're just supposed to be smart and not get caught silly. I know I was messed up the entire time at FC '13, and I had me a grand ol' time. It wasn't all about the drugs though, I met some amazing people, got out of my comfort zone, and had some awesome new experiences. That was actually the first time I kissed a dude x3


----------



## PantherGus (Oct 26, 2014)

I finally had my partial done. I couldn't make it in time for furpocalypse but I am stoked to see you guys at AC.  Expecting a lot of hugs and waves. :3


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 27, 2014)

Kleric said:


> Hmm, Unless there's actual people I'd like to meet there, you guys make me feel like I'd never want to go to an Anthrocon thing ever in my life. Not only is going there in the first place something a bit out of my comfort zone, but being around high and drunk people make me beyond uncomfortable.



Anthrocon is definitely a kid-friendly environment. Indeed, that is  intentional on the part of the con staff. Con attendees are bound by the  Anthrocon Standards of Conduct,  and last I checked, the staff at AC is pretty strict about what they do  and do not allow people to do in public. Anthrocon is supposed to be a  safe place for people of all ages. And as far as I can tell, it has  been. I've been there 3 years in a row, and I've never been accosted by  drunks or harrassed or anything of the sort. I've had loads of fun every time I've gone, and I never touch a drop of alcohol while I'm there.

The only place  where it ISN'T kid-friendly is in people's rooms, honestly. You actually  have to LOOK for the bad stuff, so if you don't want to encounter it,  you can avoid it. 

If you're really curious about what Anthrocon is like, check out the Anthrocon forums. There you can talk to actual con staff.


Regarding the "keeping your head on" thing:  generally, yes, you should keep your head on in public. It's considered bad form to take your head off, as it completely breaks character. However, if your  health and safety are in jeopardy, then please ruin the magic. It's not  worth getting hurt just to maintain your character.


----------



## Domino369 (Oct 29, 2014)

I've seen acid, mdma, weed, and the other assortment of things but realistically speaking...

Go to the ghetto's of the cities of the world. You see more drug use in Englewood, Chicago, most of Detroit, etc. It's suburban in seriousness, and sometimes not even. I can't tell you how many times there's been a coke or heroin bust in NAPERVILLE, IL with some of the best schools in the area. I still remember when a coke dealer was carried down my childhood block and we have mansions down the street.

Maybe it's a testament at life to learn to not deal with it? I don't know. I wouldn't worry about it because if you don't look for it, chances are you aren't going to find it. I live in NYC now and haven't done anything beyond alcohol because hey, I drink with my dad and can control myself at parties.


----------



## Snakebite (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll be attending AC but personally the thought of fursuiters on stuff like MDMA and alcohol (especially that combination) _scares me_. I've been on that stuff several times, and I know what it does to you. It's an awesome experience, but if you do it inside a suit... Welp, I can see myself literally running from suiters trying to hug me :V

This, of course, wouldn't be a problem if I myself would be on M xD, but yeah... I still have some sort of phobia of suiters I'm getting over, and I'm not quite ready yet to be hugged by overly friendly touchy-feely strangers in fursuits...

Some people tell me that stuff like that won't happen, but others haven't been so reassuring. I'm asking here, because I want to know if I should keep my big guard dog with me at all times, or if I can roam around alone from time to time just fine without stuff like that happening. TIA


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

808 MAFIA said:


> Are the majority of people their sober? I heard most people are walking around fucked up in their fursuits and shit. Can I walk around with a styrofoam cup filled with drank? Would security give me shit if I was walking around, blood shot eyes, lookin like Mr. Meyagi? Or if I was sweatin' bullets rollin' off a doubled stacked Thizzle?  Isn't anthrocon just like a huge party. Lol I'm planning on going next year with a few friends who are also gunna turn up with me. Just want to know what to expect.
> 
> Do you get fucked up at cons?



Someone is ready for a huge letdown


----------



## Charrio (Jan 28, 2015)

You're more than welcome to get yourself intoxicated just don't expect people to welcome you everywhere you go or look kindly on it. 
But other than that, have fun just remember to take pics in case you can't remember the shame the next day.


----------

